# Benelli Super Black Eagle ?



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm fixing to order a 12 gauge Benelli Super Black Eagle, and I would appreciate your input on barrel length.
I'm buying it for turkey season, but anticipate an occasional dove shoot as well.
24 in., 26 in., or 28 in. ?
Thanks all.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

26.....do the rest with choke tubes


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Barrel length helps to point the gun at the target, a longer sight plane is better. Look at any professional shooter, be it clays or live birds. The clay shooters always have at least 30" barrels, Bird hunters at least 28" barrels. 

I have many shotguns, including Benellis, most are 30" barrels, a few 28". 
As said above the chokes make the patterns and shotstring.


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

Boardfeet said:


> Barrel length helps to point the gun at the target, a longer sight plane is better. Look at any professional shooter, be it clays or live birds. The clay shooters always have at least 30" barrels, Bird hunters at least 28" barrels.
> 
> I have many shotguns, including Benellis, most are 30" barrels, a few 28".
> As said above the chokes make the patterns and shotstring.


+1 he hit the nail on the head


----------



## wetley49 (Sep 25, 2010)

Keep in mind that a longer barrel is harder to maneuver hunting turkey. I have a super nova w/ 26" barrel and I don't think I could get away with a longer barrel. Awesome gun either way you go.


----------



## toma (Oct 10, 2007)

I had a SBE with a 28" barrel. Shot great but was hard to maneuver in the woods while turkey hunting. I traded the barrel for a 24". It doesn't pattern as good as the 28" did for some reason and I've tried several chokes in it. The 26" may be the ticket. On a similar note I really like an O/U for all shotgunning especially turkey hunting. A 28" O/U is about the same overall length as my SBE 24". And it will reach out there with a great pattern. Jus my 2 cents in case you are interested...


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Anybody know if there is a difference between the American made and non American Benelli Super Black Eagle ?


----------

